# Flat Fall/Slow-Pitch Vertical Jigs



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone here pour, or know of a source for unpainted Flat Fall/Slow-Pitch Jigs. I would like to add them to my arsenal and possibly my online store. Thanks, Bob Bradley


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe... https://www.cbcustomjigs.com/main.sc


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been meaning to buy a mold for them. Have you seen any good ones?


----------



## Stegmj (Oct 31, 2018)

*Sams in orange beach*

Sams has wilson slash jigs on sale for $5.99, compared to BPS thats an awesome savings! 

go get a bunch and paint em.. .


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far! CB Custom is a great site but I don't see what I want in the unpainted options. I may however purchase some of their other stuff. To MrFish-I do not know of a source for the molds. Let me know if you pour some and decide to sell. I will look at Sams next trip, but it has been mostly speed jigs at the discount rate.

I look forward to additional info.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have vertical jig molds currently, but I'd like to get a flat fall mold too. I have 400 lbs of lead that I'll pour one day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait till the outcast sale, they usually have a great assortment the 1st few hours!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

MrFish, I might be interested in some of what you already pour


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Solace said:


> MrFish, I might be interested in some of what you already pour


I'll let you know when I start pouring again. Have a bunch of projects on the table right now. Need to get a truck restored first.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

here's an unpainted 4 ounce and some finished 4 and 6 ouncers.


----------



## Tonym2112 (Feb 20, 2017)

WOW! those look good!!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice work! Take a look at my website if you wish. The link is under my signature.
I look forward to any feedback.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Good stuff Solace! Obviously they work well! I've caught a good bit of varying species on mine too, I just hate to take the time to pull out the camera while the bite is on  I even caught a big eye toro on one of mine!


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

You can go online and learn how to make a mold out of bondo. I did that several years ago and still use the same mold to make them. Pretty easy to do, just a few steps and you are set.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Some of my 3 oz Butterfly. My first attempt at a photo post on here. Hope it works.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> View attachment 1034928


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Boat-Dude. After extensive study, I think I have the answer. Those are "Knife Jigs", circa 2017. A rare find indeed. Remove the coloring and hooks and you almost have a perfect replica to the original.


Just kidding Sir, I bet they work! Thanks for the post! Keep em coming.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There are some creative and talented folks on these forums 4 sure.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I forgot that I had these. 100 g from China/inexpensive. Very cheap finish that peels easily, and very unimpressive underside as you see on the top jig. I added tape and JigSkinz glow covers on two, and JigSkinz sardine cover on one. The 2nd photo shows the opposite side. I have been impressed with using glow in the dark in all light conditions. I am also impressed with JigSkinz.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, they work! Nice but overcast day yesterday. Current was awful! Despite a thorough rinsing, the cheapo hooks are already rusting. I can certainly replace the hooks, but I am still interested in unpainted flat fall jigs. Snapper released.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I did find a source for the unfinished blanks. Finished products in 100g and 160g are now available at www.MDRTackle.com/new-products


----------

